# Crawfish Pie



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

*CRAWFISH PIE*​ 
 4 T butter
1 large onion diced
1 medium bell pepper diced
1 large rib of celery diced
1 medium tomato…seeded & peeled
1 t. salt…to taste
½ t. black pepper ...to taste
Cayenne pepper to taste
Cajun/Creole seasoning to taste…
1 lb. Crawfish tails plus fat
2 T. parsley chopped
Flour & Water (2/3 cup water + 3 T. flour)
A double pie crust
 
Sauté the onion, celery and pepper, in the butter until slightly browned. Add the tomatoes and the seasonings…Sauté for 5 minutes. Add the crawfish, and parsley. Sauté for 3 or 4 minutes. Thicken with flour & water slurry. Let it cool for 20-30 minutes. Pour everything into your bottom crust then apply the top crust. Seal the edges, and cut a couple of vents. Bake at 400* for 10 minutes. Then down to 325* until crust is browned.
Let the pie cool for 30-45 minutes before serving. Tabasco and a green salad are nice too!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 18, 2008)

That sounds and looks mighty good!! Gonna have to try that, even though Mrs Hoot ain't real keen on crawdads. Thanks For the recipe!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2008)

If only we could get crawfish up here...


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> If only we could get crawfish up here...


 
you can, Andy.  Go to cajuncrawfish.com!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> you can, Andy. Go to cajuncrawfish.com!


 
That's the exact link I was gonna send... There several places that ship frozen Louisiana tail meat....Also, there is a lot of import product on the market, but it is labeled as such...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, how much live crawfish per person would you buy to do a boil?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much live crawfish per person would you buy to do a boil?


 
How big are the appetites of the folks you are planning to serve, and what else will you serve with it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

I figure 10 lbs live per person...This will give you about 1 lb tail meat more or less. With boiled corn and potatoes, plenty of cold beer, it's enough. Most women want eat that much...Some men will eat more.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

Andy the numbers above are for a serious Crawfish boil with big eaters...If you wanted to have say a small cocktail party...have a few boiled crawfish etc...then maybe 2-3-4 pounds per person...They will normally yield out out somwhere between 10-to 15%


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 18, 2008)

On the Cajun Crawfish site they say the live ones are out of season. but the tail meat is available.  I'm sure that is frozen, but it is much better than the imported tails.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2008)

c'est magnifique, oncle Bob!  laissez manger!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Miss Mud...I was gonna save you a piece...but I ate it for lunch...I couldn't resist I have you too know it was better than last night!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2008)

s'arright.  I got the recipe now, hee hee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

mudbug said:


> s'arright. I got the recipe now, hee hee


 

But, I bet ya ain't got no crawfish...and besides..do ya think I would post my numero uno recipe...hee hee!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2008)

I know where to get dem bugs, UB................

and I've been known to "adjust" a recipe or two my own self!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

Mudbug said:
			
		

> and I've been known to "adjust" a recipe or two my own self!







			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Cajun/Creole seasoning to taste…




Yeah Yeah....but ya ain't got none of this stuff to be adjusting with!!
But, I'd be tickled pink for ya to try the recipe....


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2008)

oh, don't I, Mr. Smarty Pants????

will report back when I get my bugs


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2008)

mudbug said:


> oh, don't I, Mr. Smarty Pants????
> 
> will report back when I get my bugs


 
 Nope....Not unless ya been in my kitchen...with your hand in the quart jar on the second shelf, and I just checked..ain't none missin!! hee hee!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2008)

don't mean no disrespect to your creation, but I got a few shelves in this here trailer


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 19, 2008)

Crawfish throwdown??? LOL.

We got a guy up here gets plenty of stuff from the Gulf plus crawfish so that shouldn't be a problem, but what do you mean when you say crawfish tails plus fat?


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh my.  Mr Loprraine is going to love this one.  And I know he has some frozen ones.  Thanks, Uncle Bob!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 19, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Crawfish throwdown??? LOL.
> 
> We got a guy up here gets plenty of stuff from the Gulf plus crawfish so that shouldn't be a problem, but what do you mean when you say crawfish tails plus fat?


 
Tails plus fat?....In times past you could buy locally little packages of crawfish fat...as of late I've not seen any, nor have I looked. Most of the packers of tail meat leave the attached fat intact, that comes from inside the body, so extra fat is really not needed. When using the packaged tail meat just be sure to use all of the juices/fat that are in the package...the fat & juices = flavor!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahh, OK thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 19, 2008)

You're Welcome Buddy!!


Have Fun!


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 19, 2008)

I had fun reading this. I don't even know if we have it around here. I live in N.H. I'm not even sure if I would like it "lol". But, I still had fun reading.


----------

